# Div. Anfängerprobleme



## sam (19. November 2004)

Hallo liebe Community,

lange nichts mehr von euch gehört 

Habe mir neulich einen Server zugelegt. Bevor der nächstbeste Moralapostel anfängt zu flamen: Der Server wurde von einem Profi eingerichtet und ist wahrscheinlich sicherer als 90% aller anderen Rootserver 

Da ich persönlich aber mit Linux per Konsole erst kräftig am Lernen bin, kann ich leider manche Probleme nicht eigenständig lösen:

1.) Habe mir beim Einrichten der Mysql-User die Tabelle zerschossen.
Backup habe ich, kann das aber über die Konsole mit meinen Kenntnissen nicht einspielen  
Ich brauche das eigenlich komplett Original, damit ich wieder loslegen kann. Gibt es da eine Art Reset, oder kenn ich das irgendwie neu installieren?

2.) Wie lege ich am besten FTP-User an, die dann nur in einem bestimmten Verzeichnis arbeiten können? Habe bis jetzt nur einen Account, mit dem ich überall hinkomme.

3.) Soweit ich das gelesen habe, kann man mit iptables (was schon gut eingerichtet ist) auch DoS-Attacken abwehren indem man die Anzahl der Zugriffe auf Dateien pro Zeiteinheit beschränkt.
Hat da schon jemand ein paar fertige und sinnvolle Zeilen? Meine Versuche schlagen eigentlich immer fehl :-(

Hoffe, dass ihr mir da ein wenig unter die Arme greifen könntet.
Mein System: Debian 3 Minimalinstallation mit Apache und div. Kleinigkeiten

mfg
sam


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. November 2004)

1) Es gibt zwei Wege.
*a)*

```
earth~# apt-get remove mysql
earth~# rm -r /pfad/zu/mysql/datenbankdateien
earth~# apt-get install mysql
```

*b)*
Das Ersetzen der vermurksten Mysql-Tabellendateien im /data/mysql-Ordner durch die Originale. Es handelt sich hierbei um alle .frm- / .myd- / .myi-Dateien in diesem Ordner.

2) Ein FTP-Account mit dem man überall hinkommt ist hundertprozentig NICHT gerade professionell. Ich hoffe sehr das ich Dich nur falsch verstehe.
Eine Anleitung zu FTP-Accounts findest Du bei http://www.debianhowto.de

3) HIERBEI sollte Dir lieber wer anders helfen


----------



## sam (23. November 2004)

1.) Danke, habs wieder hinbekommen.

2.) Da bin ich ja noch am Einrichten 
Ich komme überall hin, kann aber nur in bestimmten Ordnern was machen.
Hätte aber gerne eine Beschränkung auf ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis (htdocs um es beim Namen zu nennen )

3.) Das sagen komischerweise alle, wenn ich nach iptables frage 

mfg


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. November 2004)

Freut mich das des Mysql wieder läuft.
Eine Anleitung wie man den FTP-User auf das htdocs Verzeichnis beschränkt gibt es bei der bereits von mir erwähnten Website.

Es gibt ein paar gute Bücher über IPTABLES, die solltest Du Dir zu Gemüte führen und dann selbst Dein System damit vernichten


----------

